# Earth worms



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

are earth worms a good source of nutrician for P's ? in other words will it be something that will add nutrients too their diet to help add colour and growth quickness thanks.....anyone feed their P's earth worms ? I just bought 24 big worms for 4 bucks....pretty cheap


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I feed my p's worms as part of their diet.
Feeders,crayfish and some beefheart round their diet out.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I started feeding my rbp earthworms when they were babies. I am telling you, I could notice a difference in growth right away. Not too sure about color, but the growth was amazing. They loved them and like you said, they are cheap!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

There was already a post for this







yeah earthworms are very nutritous for the p's a lot of good nutrients in them.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

variety is key, give them the snack :smile:


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

worms are good lean protein, but also acts as a laxative because of all the roughage in the worms gut, so only use as an occasional snack.


----------

